# IBC Convention Show, June 23-26, OKLAHOMA



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

IBC Convention Show June 23-26, 2016
Show Chair: Kayla Griffin
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 918-586-2875
Mail Entries to:
Kayla Griffin
4849 S Darlington Apt 7G
Tulsa, OK 74135

Special Note: Do NOT label your shipping boxes “Live Fish.” We have had issues in the past with certain shipping companies holding boxes marked in this manner. Please send your fish through the United States postal service if at all possible. Sending through UPS or FedEx can result in mishandling and/or delay.

Show Fish: Mail-in entries need to arrive no later than 5 PM Wednesday, June 22, 2016. OBBA will need to receive your entry form, fees and return postage (if necessary) with your fish. Return postage and entry fees cannot and will not be deducted from auction proceeds. Please provide a return mailing label, empty bags and heat packs (if desired) with your fish. Please pre-register all your show fish! Email your entry form to the show chair by Monday June 20, 2016.

Walk Ins: All walk-in entries must arrive by 5:00 PM Thursday, June 23, 2016.

Please notify the show chair when you will be arriving with your
fish. You must tell the show chair if you are bringing walk-in entries!

Entry Fees
$2.00 per single entry
$3.00 per pair

Make checks payable to: Kayla Griffin
PayPal is accepted. Send PayPal payments [email protected]

Auction Fish:
Unless marked on the entry form, auction fish have a minimum bid
of $5.00.
You may also send fish to be sold in the Stock shop.

Money Split: Seller split is 75% to seller and 25% to OBBA on “Show Fish”. There will be a 50/50 split on all stock shop items.
Unsold Items: Please include information about what you would like done with unsold items. Options are:
1) Have them returned to you (providing you have included return shipping money) (default option)
2) Reduce the price until they are sold (reduction at auctioneer's discretion)
3) Club donation
*Don’t forget to send your Breeder’s Choice donations*
The winner of the Breeder’s Choice receives 50% of the proceeds from the ticket sales.

There will be an *all species* auction immediately following the IBC Auction on Sunday. Please contact Kayla Griffin for information on submitting fish or items into the all species auction.


----------

